# Game Thread: 4.17.05 Wizards vs. Bobcats



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td width=20><center>vs</center></td><td>







</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td colspan=3></td></tr><tr><td><center>44 - 35</center></td><td width=20></td><td><center>17 - 62</center></td></tr></table>

1:00 PM on WWRC 1260 AM 

Washington leads season series 3 - 0


<table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td>







</td><td><center>- Key Match: PF -<br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font><br><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></center><table border=0 cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td width=34><p align="right">19.9</p></td><td width=50><center>*PPG*</center></td><td width=34>15.4</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">7.7</p></td><td width=50><center>*RPG*</center></td><td width=34>10.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">2.2</p></td><td width=50><center>*APG*</center></td><td width=34>0.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*SPG*</center></td><td width=34>0.8</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">0.3</p></td><td width=50><center>*BPG*</center></td><td width=34>1.7</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr><tr><td width=34><p align="right">38.8</p></td><td width=50><center>*MPG*</center></td><td width=34>35.9</td></tr><tr><td colspan=3><font color=#DFDFDF>|</font></td></tr></table></td><td>







</td></tr></table></center>


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I hope Jamison scores a lot so he can get to the 20 ppg mark so we have three 20 PPG players again.

If we lost this one then that's horribly unexceptable.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

aftermath said:


> I hope Jamison scores a lot so he can get to the 20 ppg mark so we have three 20 PPG players again.
> 
> If we lost this one then that's horribly unexceptable.


 To finish the season with an actual average greater than or equal to 20.0 PPG, Jamison needs to score 68 total or about 22.7 a night in our remaining three games. If rounding is okay, then he only needs 65 total or about 21.7 a night in those three games. He could very easily reach that or very easily fall short -- it'll be interesting to see.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

The Bobcats always seem to play games close but I still see the Wizards winning this game by a healthy margin.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

I think the Bobcats pull this one out.. they have played teams close all year.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

You posted that after the Bobcats took the lead by 10. And don't lie, it says it on your post.

:naughty:


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Who would of thought this would be a close game? 97-98 with Bobcats in the lead with 3:05 left in the 4th. If this is how we are going to play in the playoffs, then I won't even both buying a playoff ticket and wasting the gas to drive there.

-edit- Dixon gets steal and makes both foul shots to give Wiz lead.. then Kapono gets easy lay-up; 2:45 left .. :gopray: -edit-


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)




----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

So I was wrong... blah


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Down 2, Arenas and Jamison have each missed a free throw. Hopefully that doesn't come back to haunt them.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

I'm following on Courtside live. Dude, I can hardly BREATHE. ARENAS MISSED A FREETHROW AGAIN. We could have taken the lead...


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Tie game, 104-104. Charlotte's ball.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Tied up! Hughes is doing great in the clutch and knos it up at 104. Somehow Arenas only got 1 foul shot? Jeffries being placed in for Haywood, another horrible substitution.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Jamison gives the Wizards the lead wit ha lay-up! 1 second left on clock!


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Game Wizards! :wiz:


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Knight misses last second shot and Wizards win. Sad to say it took that long to say that, but it happened. Jamison is inching towards that 20 ppg mark.

Big Three Stats: 
*Hughes* - 28 points, 7 rebounds, 6 assists, 4 steals
*Arenas* - 27 points, 8 rebounds, 4 assists, 1 steal
*Jamison* - 26 points, 13 rebounds, 5 assists, 1 steal


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

aftermath said:


> Tied up! Hughes is doing great in the clutch and knos it up at 104. Somehow Arenas only got 1 foul shot? Jeffries being placed in for Haywood, another horrible substitution.


 ESPN had Arenas making that lay up.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

Who scored that last bucket? Courtside is too SLOW.

Whew... I'm sweating.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

f22egl said:


> ESPN had Arenas making that lay up.


Ah, that's why it only gave Arenas 1 foul shot, he made the lay-up and 1. Courtside is so unreliable.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm gonna take an unpopular veiw but who cares. EJ can't coach and this why we're not gonna make any noise in the playoffs. We gave up 100 to the Cats who didn't have Okafor or Brezec. We gave up big games to Knight, Hart, Carroll, and Kapono. 

Why. We got outscored bench wise something like 46-12 against the damn Bobcats. WHy. 

The philosophy that we can beat teams with 3 guys is pathetic. We didn't share the ball and we didn't go inside all game, heck EJ in his supposed wisdom plays Dixon big minutes and wonders why we're giving up even MORE great fg % shooting to the damn bobcats. 

Our bigs stand around and do nothing because they aren't involved in the game. Shaq said it some years ago, John Thompson says it all the time you gotta get the bigs involved so they will be more active on defense and the boards.

We're getting killed defensively but yet no Ruffin. 

Kwame has lost all confidence. I'm a Kwame fan and know he's better than he's been playing but he doesn't feel like he's part of it, the injury has made him lose confidence. And they don't even call plays for him anymore. 

Haywood could have gotten 20 against the depleted Bobcats but we don't give him the ball same with Etan. 

The damn Big 3 only passes to the Big 3. 

Why no bench production because 2 or 3 of the Big 3 is always on the floor and when another one goes off the other guy takes more of the load on themseleves. 

EJ consistently plays non productive guys big minutes, JJ runs around the court doing nothing in 30 minutes of play when every time Kwame is part of the flow in 30 minutes or so he gives us numbers. 

Hell I'm for Ruffin instead of JJ who at least plays tough defense and will rebound and contest shots he'll affect the game more than JJ whose only apparent strength is being the 4th ball handler pushing the ball upcourt. 

I just don't feel good about anything we're doing. 

The Big 3 maybe playing the worst perimeter defense in the league right now. 

We've won 4 straight and given up over 100 each game. 

I think we're a counterfit team.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Unbelievable...No Brezec, no Okafor and we can't blow this team out at home in a big game?? What were we doing the first 46 minutes..picking our noses?


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

jazzy,

You are right we need to get bigs involved, but it's too late for that...we can't be holding Kwame's hand with the playoffs right around the corner...maybe next year for Kwame.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

One on One said:


> jazzy,
> 
> You are right we need to get bigs involved, but it's too late for that...we can't be holding Kwame's hand with the playoffs right around the corner...maybe next year for Kwame.


I'm not talking about holding Kwame's hand got nothing to do with that. You fail to see How EJ is screwing up the team. We should have blown the Cats out at home and without their two post options. We don't give Haywood enuff touches nor Etan. Heck we didn't even play Ruffin. 

Kwame can contribute and he can score and defend in the low post if given the chance thats a way we can win balancing the jumpshooting with the inside play. Yet there's npo trust inside with anyone its all gunning from outside and its why we give up so many points the pace is too fast and keeps other teams in games. 

We allow too many possesions in the game. A way to slow it and control the pace in order to not allow teams chances is to concentrate the ball inside for stretches it would allow the bigs to get energized and contribute again Shaq and John Thompsonm echo the same thinking. 

Can't always get into this blame game about our bigs when we hardly ever share the ball with them. Its proven through the years bigs involved bigs more active. 

if we gave them touches to complement the perimeter game and bring the balance closer we'd be a better team. 

Even not in the playoffs when our perimeter game is less effective we won't be able to win. 

Kwame has proven he can score he had lots of big games last season given the chance. Haywood has shown it this year and so has Etan. I'm not saying make the the focal point but balance it out. 

Get away from so much perimeter gunning.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Well, today yeah we should have gone inside to Haywood and Etan more with Brezec and Okafor out, but in general we can't start relying on guys that have done next to nothing all season at this point.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

EJ can coach. The Bobcats play everyone close so it's not that big of a deal. The Bobcats even played the heat close and they lost to the Knicks on the last possesion yesterday. The Bobcats are better than their 17 wins suggeet. It's hard to blame Eddie Jordan for his team going 4-0 that we are supposed to beat. 

The main problem with the Wizards today were turnovers that lead to baskets in transition, which totaled 18. Aside from that, Hughes, Arenas, and Jamison combined to shoot above 52% so I can't argue with too much they did today. I think Kwame is hurt so it's hard to go to him now in games consistently.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

Washington post reported that "Michael Ruffin, the last remaining Wizards player to take part in every game this season, finally sat one out because of a bruised heel."


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Next to nothing all season man please, the so called big 3 all scored over 25 and we barely beat the Bobcats minus there 2 best players. If you think thats gonna keep us winning you're kidding yourself. 

Brendan has played very well this season and has shown with touches he can be an offensive presence in the paint, Etan has proven when you thow it in to him he can score and Kwame last season showed he could score against the best pf's in this league. 

I'm not into this thing for novelty because it will surely where off with the Big 3 like it did in Milwaukee with their supposed Big 3. it gets to a point where a certain level of winning is expected but how far can you take it not far before it falls apart.

We can be a much different team with a more stable approach. 

The Big 3 shoot us in and out of games. 

There's no staying power in that style.

You have got to trust your whole team not just 3 players, you have to play defense and contest shots on the perimeter and contain penetration. You have to go inside some. 

We can't even contain Jason Hart and brevin Knight which is laughable. 

Give Kwame, Etan and Haywood minutes and touches and they'll play much more inspired defense and provide paint presence. 

If not we'll rely on 3 guys and get eliminayed in the 1st rd. 

Which to me will have been a letdown because we have better personnel than that.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

A game of Arenas, Hughes and Jamison how it should be every game! They played like at the beginning of the season! Great game of the great wizards' three!


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't disagree at all with getting the bigs involved, but not at this point. Yes, Haywood has been solid and we should go back to him a little more than we have as well as Etan, but you just can't change your style this late in the season. We're not going past the 2nd round as it is and we can get there with our free-wheeling guard offense. I'd like to include the bigs a little more in the post-season, but wait until the summer to re-do the offense.


----------



## ZonkerBL (Apr 12, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Kwame can contribute and he can score and defend in the low post if given the chance thats a way we can win balancing the jumpshooting with the inside play. Yet there's npo trust inside with anyone its all gunning from outside and its why we give up so many points the pace is too fast and keeps other teams in games.
> 
> Kwame has proven he can score he had lots of big games last season given the chance. Haywood has shown it this year and so has Etan. I'm not saying make the the focal point but balance it out.
> 
> Get away from so much perimeter gunning.


Kwame can score in the paint as long as opponents have done absolutely no scouting and do not realize how easy it is to knock the ball out of his weak hands. I agree Kwame has done fine defensively this year, but I don't think he will ever be a good offensive player in the deep post. He can do a little more damage in the high post with his jumper and his speed, but he will never be the kind of low-post presence you're talking about.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

The Big 3 in Milwakee were one game away from making it to the NBA finals, so their style seemed to work to some extent. They tried to add a low post presence with Anthony Mason which never worked aand they ended up missing the playoffs. 

The Wizards don't need Brown to be a scorer but just play hard on the defensive end. Is Kwame honestly healthy right now though? he may be playing with an injury that has reduceed his ability to play. I think this season was all but lost for Kwame because of the injury. 

I wouldn't even consider Brezec their 3rd best player with Brevin Knight and Gerald Wallce having good years. The way Brevin Knight is playing right now, he can keep his teams in games, much like Jason Kidd does (not as well of course). This game was close but the Bobcats have beaten Miami once and Orlando twice so it's not like they are that good. It's nice to seep a team that non of our division rivals could not. A win by 1 point or a win by 30 is the same thing in the standings. And let's be honest, the team did not give it's full effort for the whole 48 minutes so the will definetley need to play better against better teams. 

Ideally, it would be great for the Wizards to use a low post offense but let's face it, there isn't that much time in the season to change their philosophy. If Kwame had been healthy in the beginning of the year, perhaps. 

Offensively, the big 3 work. If you are stating that the people will not play as much defense when they are not involved offensively is ridicoulous. Who do you think was covering Jason Hart(if you didn't know, it was Gilbert Arenas)? 

Are you saying that the bigs will be more motivateed to play better defense if they don't get any touches? I doubt it. I think they will understand that they can affect the game come playoff time. Defensively, the Wizards still have a lot to work on. Gilbert needs to improve his defense. Jamison may eventually have to be moved for someone who can. Still Eddie Jordan is doing what is best with pieces he has given to him.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

I don't think anyone is arguing that we need to build up our frontline more, but the point is our talent is concentrated on the perimeter so that's where we go.  I wish Kwame Brown was Tim Duncan, but unfortunately he's not. Considering our roster, I don't think we need to all of a sudden start going inside.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I'd rather not give Etan touches. He's a turnover machine when he goes 1-on-1 down on the block. The only time he should be getting the ball is when Michael Ruffin, Steve Blake, Laron Profit, and Juan Dixon are on the floor with him. 

Kwame has really sucked this year. Despite his injures, he plays with no passion to win or get better. His potential far exceeds his motivation which in definition is a bust. I love the guy, but he just needs to learn that he's not going to get through his NBA career with the only thing on his resume is being the number 1 pick in the 2001 Draft.

On the other hand, Haywood has really improved. He's showed glimpses that he can, if given the touches, give a solid post prescence in the paint. His jump hook has greatly improved. His hands are about one thousand times better than last year. His passing from the post has also led to many open three pointers. He has finally become an acceptable starting center in the league. 

I think our Big 3 has more of a chance of shooting themselves to a win than to a loss as show by our record. I'd like to see our record with Antawn, Arenas, and Hughes all starting in the line-up. I bet it's about 8+ games over .500. That's fine with me.


----------

